# Worth Checking Out! Urutu Alternative V Strings



## Soundbed (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks to @donbodin mentioning this in a video at Sample Library Review — I bought, downloaded this and made a quick video for you!!



@Rogerio Sobreira​


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 19, 2021)

$17? It says $89.99. edited: Never mind. Price conversion etc...


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice! $17! I hear similar bends like from Sunset Strings.


----------



## donbodin (Nov 21, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Thanks to @donbodin mentioning this in a video at Sample Library Review — I bought, downloaded this and made a quick video for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> @Rogerio Sobreira​



Pretty unique for sure!


----------

